# Lumpkin Co.



## stickum (Oct 25, 2010)

When do ya think the rut going to get going for us ?


----------



## mike69 (Oct 25, 2010)

i think the pre rut is going on now last week found 20 to 30 rubbed trees and 10 to15 scrapes in one area


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 26, 2010)

What areas in lumpkin county do y'all hunt in?


----------



## stickum (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm hunt off of Hwy 60 going towards Gainesville


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 26, 2010)

Saw 2 does being chased by a spike as i walked out around noon today.  Im on the Dawson Cty/Lumpkin cty line.  Lumpkin lease.


----------



## JagMP (Oct 27, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Saw 2 does being chased by a spike as i walked out around noon today.  Im on the Dawson Cty/Lumpkin cty line.  Lumpkin lease.



Got a lease right in t he same area. Seen a lot of spikes and only a handful of does. Should start to heat up here soon though. Cold front coming in and the rain will help those food plots get going.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 3, 2010)

I hunt in Dahlonega off GA 400 and saw a good many scrapes and rubs this weekend my self.


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 3, 2010)

They will be moving this weekend.  The weather is going to be cold cold.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 4, 2010)

i agree!


----------



## mike69 (Nov 5, 2010)

I hunt off porter springs rd.I haven't had a chance to go this week.plan on it this next comming week, good luck to u all!


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 10, 2010)

According to GON, the rut in north Georgia will peak around Thanksgiving so if you are hunting Lumpkin and surrounding areas, get ready. You will see bucks in daylight that you had no idea that were there. Most of my mountain deer died at this time.


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 10, 2010)

They are chasing now.  Bucks have been seen.  Lots of buck sign.





Fire Eater said:


> According to GON, the rut in north Georgia will peak around Thanksgiving so if you are hunting Lumpkin and surrounding areas, get ready. You will see bucks in daylight that you had no idea that were there. Most of my mountain deer died at this time.


----------



## stickum (Nov 11, 2010)

Saw a wide 6pt running a doe this mornin around 9am


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 12, 2010)

Saw over 20 deer yesterday in Fannin.  Hunted all day.  Early sign of the rut.  All I know is you better be in the woods up here on Thanksgiving Day.  And the day before.  And the day after.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 15, 2010)

we seem to peak around the 15th in South Gilmer


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 17, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## stickum (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll let ya know, gonna in the stand alot the rest of the week should be getting right all have seen lately is small bucks


----------



## stickum (Nov 19, 2010)

Hunted yesterday morning in stand at 5:30 hunted till 10:30 saw nothin, hunted this mornin i only had 3 hours to hunt saw 1 4pt  he came in and went right to my drag rag and watched him make a scrape right there didnt shoot waiting on big one


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 20, 2010)

I dont think they are ready yet in Dawson/Lumpkin cty line.


----------



## stickum (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree getting close found a new scrape today that wasnt there thursday a guy i hunt with killed a good 8pt this mornin said he was trailing behind a doe


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 21, 2010)

Trail cam pics of bucks show tarsal glands not even stained yet.


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 21, 2010)

They are in rut in Lumpkin.

Dropped a 8 Pt. this morning 9:30 in North Lumpkin, Chattahoochee NF...walked straight up a drag trail of Black Widow - broadside shot 60 yards. Had been clattering away with my Pack Rack. His hocks were stained and smelly; neck swollen. We spent a good EIGHT HOURS getting this critter out of the woods. NF personnel need to open the gates for hunters!

This is the week to be in the woods in the mountains.

Pics to follow.


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 23, 2010)

No one on the club saw any deer yesterday.  This weather seems to have them messed up.


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 24, 2010)

Reports of heavy rut in Dawson cty.


----------



## stickum (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll be in the woods in the morning anybody else going


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 24, 2010)

stickum said:


> I'll be in the woods in the morning anybody else going



Im waiting until Saturday.  Going to let my hunting spot air out a bit.


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 24, 2010)

Sat all day didn't see deer till 5:50 P.M. two does and a 6 point but the 6 point was on one ridge and the two does on the other ridge saw them at the exact same time but the buck had no idea the does were there....will be back at it in the morning hopefully these bucks will really start chasing


----------



## stickum (Nov 24, 2010)

i hunted this evening saw 0


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 2, 2010)

Any updates this week?


----------



## stickum (Dec 3, 2010)

Hunted  Thursdays day morning  saw 11 does no bucks


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 3, 2010)

stickum said:


> Hunted  Thursdays day morning  saw 11 does no bucks



Wonder if the rut is over?


----------



## stickum (Dec 3, 2010)

I hunted with a buddy today at his club in Winder had 4 does come running out behind me they turn and run up a hardwood ridge and i could here him grunting but never saw him it was real thick behind me i think he just stayed behind me and followed does up ridge out of my view so there still going on,but i thinking still not over yet this been a weird rut this year i seen chasing on Nov.4,12 and 24 nothin after but have found fresh horned trees and one scrape hoping he slips up while im in my stand Will be there in Morning


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw chasing Nov 27th and 28th in Lumpkin Cty.  They were going mach 4 past my stand.  Im thinking the does werent ready yet.  Im hoping this coming week its on.


----------



## Muddywater (Dec 4, 2010)

mike69 said:


> I hunt off porter springs rd.I haven't had a chance to go this week.plan on it this next comming week, good luck to u all!



The deer on porter springs are POISION!


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 4, 2010)

Was moving my stand on Porter Springs Rd. and run up on Mr. Coyote, deceased. A tip of the hat to whoever eliminated this menace to our NF deer.


----------



## bany (Dec 4, 2010)

The deer weren't in my neck of the woods this morning [NF]. From what i've seen i'd say THE rut is  yet to come.


----------

